# What to buy?



## Faz (Jul 3, 2008)

I just realisde this should be in the hardware section.



WHAT TO GET?HuhHuhHuh


I don't know what to get.

Help me!!

Either:

1. Type A, D and F from cubefans, (with some extra type a cores)

2. Cubesmith tiles for my 2x2- 3x3 and 4x4. (two sets each)

3. Speedstacks timer

4. Rubiks magic

5. Pyraminx



My views.

The type A, D, and F from cube4you seem really cool, and i will be able to do 3 in a row! They will serve as backup cubes or become my main cubes. On the downside, i won't have tiles to replace my peeling stickers on all my cubes. (YES ALL OF THEM)

Cubesmith tiles seem a good option, and i will order a spare set for each cube (not that i will be needing them). I will get a cool color scheme, with fluro colours.

Stackmat timer will be good but the computer serves as a much better timer.

Magic/Pyraminx: Cool puzzles to add to my collection.



Please help me.

I might be able to get 2 of these items if i convince my dad.

Thanks, feel free to provide more suggestions as to what i should buy


EDIT: i only have a type C, a eastsheen 2x2 and an eastsheen 4x4


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jul 3, 2008)

Get yourself a Type D, a Type A core, Cubesmith stickers, and a timer.


----------



## Guoguodi (Jul 3, 2008)

Type F is the last priority. Get some A's, D's and a Diansheng (highly recommended) or two.


----------



## 36duong (Jul 3, 2008)

I feel sorry for you. The People at Speedstacks Australia said they were closing down. The bank transfer fee at ANZ to Speedstacks NZ is $32AUD which is one timer from NZ.

BTW. I got two timers from their last shipment to clear backorders.

P.S. I guess you could order from C4Y/Cubefans but $50USD + $20USD = 

P.P.S. I pray that the comp be in syd.

*EDIT*

P.P.P.S. Don't get too fast at magic, I want the AuR for it.


----------



## Faz (Jul 3, 2008)

36, the comp is definitely going ahead in melbourne.

I decided that it would be too hard to organise an event in a location i dont even know about. 

Sorry, but hope you can make it to melbourne.


----------



## SkateTracker (Jul 3, 2008)

If I were you I'd get a type a, a type d and cubesmith stickers instead of tiles, they don't wear off that fast.

Unless you have some really big need to get the timer, the computer (like you said) is a much better timer. I got one, thinking it'd be really awesome to have a speedstacks timer, just to find that I hardly ever use it.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jul 4, 2008)

SkateTracker said:


> If I were you I'd get a type a, a type d and cubesmith stickers instead of tiles, they don't wear off that fast.
> 
> Unless you have some really big need to get the timer, the computer (like you said) is a much better timer. I got one, thinking it'd be really awesome to have a speedstacks timer, just to find that I hardly ever use it.



You would use the timer more if you have CCT. (I need that cable part that fits in the timer >.<)


----------

